# Knitter's necklace



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Found this link and thought it was cute as a gift for knitting friends:

http://thinkcrafts.com/blog/2013/04/25/knitters-necklace/


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I could see those being sold like mad at a craft fair.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you
I might make some for my guild members


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

What a cute idea! And inexpensive!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it. Will see if I can get gkids to make me one. LOL


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I can not get to the website...I see everyone else has.
Maybe I will have to try later...


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I love this, great idea.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Clever idea. :thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

This would make a cute pin as well!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sseidel said:


> This would make a cute pin as well!


I'd rather see it as a pin than a necklace


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for this link. l've bookmarked it, & l'm going to try it! ...
After seeing other comments, l might try it as a brooch too.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just love it ....thank you


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Very cute and clever.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

finntwin said:


> I can not get to the website...I see everyone else has.
> Maybe I will have to try later...


No. Just sit and wait. It took a while but it did appear.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I LOVE this idea! It seems easy which makes it even better.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

............


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

You might like this one also: 
http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/originals/67/eb/d2/67ebd2980ce309a299ecf237ad8bd25b.jpg


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> You might like this one also:
> http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/originals/67/eb/d2/67ebd2980ce309a299ecf237ad8bd25b.jpg


that's a waste of a good needle and it would be dangerous


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

sseidel said:


> This would make a cute pin as well!


Yes, thank you! I'd like it as a pin as well, or as an ornament for a tiny table-top Christmas tree.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

As a knitter it looks fab as a nurse i see danger in sharp sticks around the neck eecks!!


----------

